# How many rats in a space pod?



## CarrieD

Question for the day - how many rats fit in a space pod?

Door Number 1









Door Number 2









Door Number 3









And the answer is... 7. Seven rats fit in a space pod. In case you were wondering. ;D


----------



## ClaireGlynn

Wow that is amazing, never would of thought that many could fit.
I have one of these and my 2 rats fill the bottom, that must be one big squeeze. 
I wouldnt fancy being the one at the bottom though!


----------



## CarrieD

Just too funny. One of the baby girls came up for air, but there are still six in there - three 9 month old adults, two about 4 months old and the other bambino, around 8 or 10 weeks. 

Never a dull moment around here.


----------



## christinelovesyou

They must really love it! I might have to get myself one of those. Is it just the plastic on the bottom or is there any sort of cushion?


----------



## Maltey

No they're just plastic, but I often put fleece scraps in there. Not that they stay in there long!

Ha! my 4 girls struggle to get in mine, never mind 7!!


----------



## CarrieD

christinelovesyou said:


> They must really love it! I might have to get myself one of those. Is it just the plastic on the bottom or is there any sort of cushion?


It's just plastic - I put a wash cloth in mine for padding and it seems to work fine.


----------



## CarrieD

Maltey said:


> No they're just plastic, but I often put fleece scraps in there. Not that they stay in there long!
> 
> Ha! my 4 girls struggle to get in mine, never mind 7!!


I can't imagine how they did it - and managed to breathe! LOL Not even a tail hanging out.


----------



## Maltey

CarrieD said:


> LOL Not even a tail hanging out.


Now _that _​is impressive.


----------



## xxlauraxx

Lol this is so cute! I love it when my four boys all squeeze in theirs, its so funny and cute to watch! Always feel sorry for the poor boy squashed at the bottom!


----------



## CreatureCuddler

Very funny! Thanks for posting, this made my day


----------



## CarrieD

CreatureCuddler said:


> Very funny! Thanks for posting, this made my day


You're welcome, nice to meet another Michigander. I'm up Port Huron way.


----------



## Jaguar

Hahaha... there is another thread around here somewhere with a bunch of rats piling into a basket too. My girls liked to squeeze in the weirdest places, but most of my boys prefer to sprawl in the hammocks.


----------



## CarrieD

Aww, how sweet. They look like a squishy bunch of lovers.


----------



## BigBen

You know, I've come to the conclusion that the normal laws of physics don't apply to ratties. They can sure fit into spaces that you'd think would be impossible--worse than the clown car at the circus!


----------

